# A Second Golden Age of Isometric RPGs?



## Nerds_feather (Oct 10, 2013)

For any fans of Wasteland, Shadowrun, Torment, etc.--we had a guest post today about the resurgence of interest in isometric view RPGs and preview of some upcoming releases.

What do you think? Is this a serious movement in gaming or just a flash of nostalgia?


----------



## Pwaa (Nov 22, 2013)

There's also a lot of indie games coming out in this style recently, and that who thing has just been getting bigger and bigger with the likely of Steam ruling over PC distribution.  I hope it stays around, i've always been a sucker for these kinds of games and i'm really excited for Wasteland 2 (being a huge Fallout fan it would be wrong of my not to be) and Project Eternity.


----------

